# Sears Lifetime Rubber Hoses



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There was a time when garden hoses were made from rubber and lasted a life time. Then the formula was changed and we wound up with hoses with a pretty short lifetime. Are the hoses safe to drink from?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I have a Goodyear hose in my barn that I remember drinking from as a kid. I'm 28. I think I'll cry if anything ever happens to it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I drink from mine all the time. I doubt any company will endorse that these days because of tetanus in the soil.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have these all OVER the farm! They used to be near perfect, and then they changed the shape...now they kink a little. I wish they could make them 50% lighter....HATE dragging those things around.

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

tetanus from the soil ? never heard that before . I always heard it was from rust and or poop


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

stevenson said:


> tetanus from the soil ? never heard that before . I always heard it was from rust and or poop


I believe the whole don't drink from a hose idea came from things that can grow in stagnant water. Someone must have tested the water in an old undrained hose & found some bug/bacteria/ameba & that was it-no more hose drinking. 

Yes it is in soil, it can enter the body through a nail puncture but it's not the rust, it's the bacteria on the nail. Lots of ways to get it. That's why vaccination is so important.

I always drink from hoses. I did today!!!! :shock: Goodbye 


Tetanus Risk factors - Mayo Clinic


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the heavy rubber hoses. I will check out the sale for sure. Hope they have long ones too. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

They also have 100 Ft hoses but they weren't on sale, so I didn't mention them.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> They also have 100 Ft hoses but they weren't on sale, so I didn't mention them.


The ad I saw had the rubber ones on sale. Could be a regional thing.


----------

